# Thought I'd share



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

This is Katie my crossbreed. Enjoying the sunshine in the garden


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Ahhh bless her heart, She looks all peacefull and enjoying her lazy day by the looks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i wish mine would lay still like that for 5 mins,,,,, very sweet,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats her 'thankgod the toddlers not here' pose, she really likes sunbathing so much last week when it was really cold she had to sunbathe in the garden!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL you are lucky, 2 of Mine only have to feel a draft and they fly back indoors next to the radiator, My other 2 eng bullys would fly out in the thunder and think nothing of it, Mind u, The only time i get peace is when the sun is out, They all lay out on their backs like 4 roasted pigs.
Your girl sounds perfect


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats a lovely pic, she looks very sweet


----------

